# Third round of clomid, success stories? Getting discouraged.



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,  I just started my third round of clomid this month. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although the first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women who I can relate to.  I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the third round works this... 

I am starting to get discouraged and need some success stories :/


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck  

At least you get to try a 3rd round. My hubby is off to work on Sunday for 3 months, so wasn't much point taking it this month as my fertile window will be mainly next week.  

On the off chance that it comes earlier I will be making sure we dtd before he departs  

It's all good fun eh?....not


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Spudlin- I am so sorry that your fertile window is when your husband is gone. It is a very long disappointing trial. I hope things work out for you both.


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck hun. Just one thing, my progesterone was just over 30 an she told me that was low.  Have they sai urs is ok?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I think there may be some confusion about progesterone levels as they can be given in different measurements which may explain why you have been told 30 is low.

I was told mine was 14 this cycle, which upset me as I managed to have a period which I haven't had since September!!  

Then when I googled it, it looks like there are 2 ways of giving results, so now I'm more confused than ever  

I figure that I will just wait until I see my consultant in 2 weeks time. I am planning on having day 21 prog done again this month, without the clomid, just for a comparison I think. Can't do any harm can it?

I've got time to play with whilst OH is working away


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Juju- my doctor said anything over 15 on a medicated cycle is good. So I'm not sure. Mine were both in the 20's the last two months and didn't do anything. Thank you for the good luck though.

Spudlin- my doctor did a progesteone before we started clomid and it was at 10. 10 is the base line for their scale.  Which is low for a non medicated cycle. So just an idea.


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Wanted to comment on this thread, because low progesterone might be a culprit. I have had 7 rounds of Clomid, on round 1 and 3 had early miscarriage, but no explanation. It was blamed on bad luck. I had my progesterone tested on the day 21, and it always was fine, around 40. So you would say high enough. However, according to my current doc the progesterone can also get too low later in the cycle, so then the day 21 measurement is kinda useless. He claims he could see it on my temperature charts, that it in the end of the cycle the temperatures showed some irregularities, dont ask me what exactly though. But because of the way the chemical pregnancies went and because of my charts he told me to take progesterone pessaries after ovulation.  I have taken my 7th round of Clomid at xmas, and turned out to be pregnant again. I am now 5,5 weeksm so far so good, and using the daily progesterone. I never been as far as now yet because it ended in chemicals until now,  I really blame it on the progesterone levels. So I would ask for pessaries too, cant hurt taking them and they are relatively cheap.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Alvy- thanks for your advice and congratulations on your pregnancy. Prayers this one sticks. At least you know it works for you. I've never even gotten pregnant so getting a little discouraged that I never will. I will talk to my doctor about the progesteone if this cycle don't work.


----------

